# Colored Gloves



## MedicPrincess (Sep 4, 2006)

I really really really want some PINK gloves in size Medium.  I have having an equally hard time finding them.

Anybody got a dealer?


----------



## gradygirl (Sep 4, 2006)

How about green gloves in peppermint scent? :huh:


----------



## MMiz (Sep 4, 2006)

Nitrile or Latex?  I don't think you'll have a problem in latex, but nitrile will be hard.


----------



## MedicPrincess (Sep 4, 2006)

I'd prefer Nitrel.  Cant seem to find them though.  Ive been looking all day.  I'll settle for latex if I hafta...

but don't ya think I'd look great in Pink Gloves!!


----------



## Chimpie (Sep 4, 2006)

TCERT1987 said:


> How about green gloves in peppermint scent? :huh:


Direct link to the peppermint scent gloves?

Edit: Never mind... found them.


----------



## EMTBandit (Sep 12, 2006)

TCERT1987 said:


> How about green gloves in peppermint scent? :huh:



Those are some fancy gloves there partner lol. We just have blue Nitryle.

But why scented? Do we really need to be sniffing our gloves on calls looking like we're trying to get high on some overgrown wearable markers? ^_^


----------



## disassociative (Sep 12, 2006)

As long as I can see the pt data I just wrote on mine with my
ink pen; I am fine with the color.


----------



## Jon (Sep 12, 2006)

Search for tattoo supply companies... They sell lots of gloves, too.


----------



## gradygirl (Sep 12, 2006)

EMTBandit said:


> Those are some fancy gloves there partner lol. We just have blue Nitryle.



Hahaha, yeah, we only have blue Nitrile, too, but we have a choice between long cuffs and short cuffs. (I *really* hate putting on the long cuffs.)


----------



## EMTBandit (Sep 12, 2006)

TCERT1987 said:


> Hahaha, yeah, we only have blue Nitrile, too, but we have a choice between long cuffs and short cuffs. (I *really* hate putting on the long cuffs.)



Yea, I hear that. We ran out of large gloves one day on a call, we didn't realize it so we grabbed the long gloves, oh yea, what really made them suck was that they were the thick heavy duty kind. They were stiff and heavy, they sucked.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Sep 12, 2006)

EMTBandit said:


> Yea, I hear that. We ran out of large gloves one day on a call, we didn't realize it so we grabbed the long gloves, oh yea, what really made them suck was that they were the thick heavy duty kind. They were stiff and heavy, they sucked.



I must be a minority here, because I like the thick, heavy duty, long cuff type of gloves.  Then again, we see a fair amount of bloody trauma out here.


----------



## EMTBandit (Sep 12, 2006)

ffemt8978 said:


> I must be a minority here, because I like the thick, heavy duty, long cuff type of gloves.  Then again, we see a fair amount of bloody trauma out here.



Yea, then I could see you wearing them. But just for a routine call I hate em'.


----------



## Jon (Sep 12, 2006)

At work, we used to have the long-cuff gloves, but it seems someone ordered short-cuff ones this time. I like the long-cuff ones... they give a little more protection, but make reading a watch a little more difficult... I sometimes carry a pocketful of the lightweight "Freeform SE" gloves that the volly squad uses. and have a pair or 2 of the thick, extended cuff ones in my back pocket for Skells or messy calls.

I can't feel a real diffenence is my assessment ability with the thicker gloves.

I will say this, though... the Freeform gloves "feel like latex" as in they strech and feel very "thin"


----------



## Tincanfireman (Sep 12, 2006)

Fourm?   =)


----------



## gradygirl (Sep 12, 2006)

EMTBandit said:


> Yea, I hear that. We ran out of large gloves one day on a call, we didn't realize it so we grabbed the long gloves, oh yea, what really made them suck was that they were the thick heavy duty kind. They were stiff and heavy, they sucked.



Hahaha, yeah, I have a hard time with glove sizes. Depending on the brand, I either wear a small or an extra-small.

Our long cuffs aren't any different in weight from our short cuffs. And don't get me wrong, I'm more than appreciative for the extra coverage when needed, but in general, they're very much a hassle. Besides, doing 3 calls in an hour and a half gets interesting because as your hands sweat more an more, you almost have to cut the long cuffs off to remove them. :wacko:


----------



## Jon (Sep 12, 2006)

Dangnabbit! Not again!


----------



## BrandoEMT (Sep 12, 2006)

Did you ever find your hot pink nitrile gloves you want?  I have some...I get them from the bio labs at school...I can look up the brand and order number if you'd like me to...just email or PM me.


----------



## TheDoll (Sep 13, 2006)

TCERT1987 said:


> Hahaha, yeah, I have a hard time with glove sizes. Depending on the brand, I either wear a small or an extra-small.
> 
> Our long cuffs aren't any different in weight from our short cuffs. And don't get me wrong, I'm more than appreciative for the extra coverage when needed, but in general, they're very much a hassle. *Besides, doing 3 calls in an hour and a half gets interesting because as your hands sweat more an more*, you almost have to cut the long cuffs off to remove them. :wacko:


i'm just wondering...do you not change gloves between patients?


----------



## gradygirl (Sep 13, 2006)

Hahahahahah, of course we do. That's the problem, we're peeling the old gloves off just as we're having to put the new ones on!!!


----------



## ffemt8978 (Sep 13, 2006)

TCERT1987 said:


> Hahahahahah, of course we do. That's the problem, we're peeling the old gloves off just as we're having to put the new ones on!!!



You ever tried the cotton liners for gloves?  They're not perfect, but they do help.


----------



## gradygirl (Sep 13, 2006)

ffemt8978 said:


> You ever tried the cotton liners for gloves?  They're not perfect, but they do help.



Not a bad idea. Only, I wear my gloves as tight as I can, I don't like baggy gloves, so I don't know how well they would fit. -shrugs- But hey, it's certainly worth a try. 

Do they help with the nasty Nitrile smell, too?


----------



## ffemt8978 (Sep 13, 2006)

I don't know about the nitrile smell, we use latex here.


----------



## MedicPrincess (Sep 16, 2006)

BrandoEMT said:


> Did you ever find your hot pink nitrile gloves you want? I have some...I get them from the bio labs at school...I can look up the brand and order number if you'd like me to...just email or PM me.


 
No.  And you have PM.


----------



## Airwaygoddess (Oct 2, 2006)

*Gloves!*

Kimberly Clark sells niltrile gloves that are a pretty purple color


----------



## scorpiolcp (Oct 20, 2006)

ffemt8978 said:


> I don't know about the nitrile smell, we use latex here.



The only thing I have against latex gloves is that soon after I put them on, I become a patient too! It would be wise to use nitrile around me.


----------



## Celtictigeress (Oct 20, 2006)

I want Pink Nitrile my damn allergies wit Latex dont permit me to use latex...everyone uses latex and I have Barney gloves...if you can get the brand number for the pink Id love you for life


----------



## fm_emt (Oct 20, 2006)

http://www.glovegirls.com/home1.htm

Saw 'em at the EMS Expo. Comfortable gloves, too!


----------



## sp121988 (Jan 11, 2007)

*I Know There Are Purple Gloves Out There*

B) If you look on rxzone.com or walgreens.com or Drugstore.com you can find the "SafeSkin" purple nitrile gloves! (personally, I really like them)B)


----------



## medman123 (Mar 16, 2007)

Found some pink latex exam gloves!!!    http://www.ammex.com/prodpg.php?prod=73  (gotta love your computer geek lol)


----------



## BossyCow (Mar 16, 2007)

scorpiolcp said:


> The only thing I have against latex gloves is that soon after I put them on, I become a patient too! It would be wise to use nitrile around me.



Me too! But ran into my first patient with an allergy to the nitrile gloves the other day.  Was an interesting situation, I can't wear latex and can't touch the patient with the nitrile.  Ended up finding a pair of the vinyl cleaning type gloves and wearing those over the nitrile.

Also, I've used the liners and the only thing worse than pulling off a wet, sweaty glove is dealing with that wet sopping cotton liner.  They do absorb but I think its better to just change gloves often.


----------



## Recycled Words (Mar 16, 2007)

BossyCow said:


> Also, I've used the liners and the only thing worse than pulling off a wet, sweaty glove is dealing with that wet sopping cotton liner.  They do absorb but I think its better to just change gloves often.



I never have too long a ride to a hospital (there are 3 including a trauma center within a 10 minute radius) so it's not often that I have an issue with my gloves getting sweaty, but if I'm on scene for a while or they get sweaty for some other reason, I usually keep a handful in my lower pants pocket (also useful in case I forget to grab some on my way out of the rig or if someone on my crew forgot them, broke one, etc).


----------



## BossyCow (Mar 17, 2007)

ffemt8978 said:


> I don't know about the nitrile smell, we use latex here.



How many systems still allow the use of Latex?  Aside from those of us who have allergies to latex, so many patients are now latex sensitive, the liability of using latex gloves is huge.


----------



## MMiz (Mar 17, 2007)

BossyCow said:


> How many systems still allow the use of Latex?  Aside from those of us who have allergies to latex, so many patients are now latex sensitive, the liability of using latex gloves is huge.


I don't know any systems in the Detroit area that use nitrile.


----------



## Recycled Words (Mar 17, 2007)

Our corps switched over to nitrile a while ago. I think most of the corps in the NY-metropolitan area use nitrile....

Latex poses too much of a liability, vinyl aren't as safe.


----------



## WLSC2008 (Oct 7, 2007)

Everyone,
    My squad wears purple nitrle gloves!

I have never seen hot pink.


----------



## disassociative (Oct 8, 2007)

Here you go: http://www.ammex.com/prodpg.php?prod=73

Hot Pink Nitrile Gloves.


----------



## firecoins (Oct 8, 2007)

EMTPrincess said:


> Anybody got a dealer?



The last time I was asked about a dealer, it was for non legal pharamcueticals.


----------



## JJR512 (Oct 10, 2007)

BossyCow said:


> How many systems still allow the use of Latex? Aside from those of us who have allergies to latex, so many patients are now latex sensitive, the liability of using latex gloves is huge.


In the greater Baltimore metro area, most of the hospitals have both nitrile and latex gloves lying around. Some have only one or the other out. Most of the nursing homes have only latex out. But of the places that have only latex out, whether it's a hospital or nursing home, most do have nitrile (or vinyl) on hand somewhere, just in case.


----------



## NJN (Dec 2, 2007)

We carry both in the supply room at our service. Its up to each crew member what boxes go on the rig. I like using the purple nitrile, (honestly, who doesnt look good in purple) but there harder to put on than the latex when your hands are sweaty. Also it doesn't help to have very big hands (XL gloves all the way B) ). So i just accept to use the latex and those are what i carry on my whacker belt, when someone stocks the rig with XL nitrile (rarely but it does happen) i use them. Now i hope my hands wont sweat as much now that it will be colder (current temp 20F and snowing).


----------



## DisasterMedTech (Dec 2, 2007)

My experience has been:

Vinyl gloves are garbage, and should be left to grade school food service folks. They breach far to easily, tend to stick to your hands and not fit your hands properly as a result. When you have that vinyl webbing between your fingers, its an invitation for a ripped glove.

Latex should just be plain outlawed on rigs or anywhere else. Most patients, or anyone else for that matter, doesnt know they have a latex allergy until they break out in hives and their throat starts to swell. Then you are treating a patient for shock and not taking care of their original problem.

The best gloves are nitrile, hands down, as it were. I wear purples when thats all I have but I prefer the black gloves that are now being made by several manufacturers. They are billed as the toughest nitriles on the market, which I cant prove scientifically, but I do know that I have never, EVER had one break on me. Ive even tried to breach on using things that might happen in the field and its not easy to do. They even seem to be more resistant to needle sticks. Probably one reason why alot of military and police medics and LEOs have switched to them. Ive even seen nitriles in OD green, but havent had the chance to try them out yet. I usually bite the bullet and buy my own black nitriles because in my experience, most agencies, and hospitals, will generally supply their stock rooms with the cheapest garbage on the market too hold down cost...safety be damned.


----------



## Arkymedic (Dec 2, 2007)

EMTPrincess said:


> I really really really want some PINK gloves in size Medium.  I have having an equally hard time finding them.
> 
> Anybody got a dealer?



I'm a guy so forgive me for what I am about to ask. Why the hell would you care what color your gloves are? They only provide about 10 minutes of protection and are just another piece of equipment to use to do the job. Then they go straight to the trash so why does it matter what color they are?


----------



## Aileana (Dec 4, 2007)

Arkymedic said:


> I'm a guy so forgive me for what I am about to ask. Why the hell would you care what color your gloves are? They only provide about 10 minutes of protection and are just another piece of equipment to use to do the job. Then they go straight to the trash so why does it matter what color they are?


 
haha, seconded


----------



## Jon (Dec 24, 2007)

Arkymedic said:


> I'm a guy so forgive me for what I am about to ask. Why the hell would you care what color your gloves are? They only provide about 10 minutes of protection and are just another piece of equipment to use to do the job. Then they go straight to the trash so why does it matter what color they are?


She's our Princess. That's why!


----------



## laina66 (Jan 17, 2008)

there's a nurse supply store on the web..im sure if u type nurse supply or something of the sort into google it'd come up...but i know nurses at the ER back home whove sported fancy pinkies.
good luck!

as for the peppermint...im assuming thats for dentists. lol it be a lot nic smelling mint as he's workin on ya then the smell of latex or whathaveyou.


----------



## MedicPrincess (Jan 18, 2008)

Jon said:


> She's our Princess. That's why!


 

I just saw this....thanks Jon.....


----------



## MedicPrincess (Jan 18, 2008)

OH...and yes I did find them....at www.topqualitygloves.com


----------



## jedirye (Jan 21, 2008)

Airwaygoddess said:


> Kimberly Clark sells niltrile gloves that are a pretty purple color



Yup, our service uses them exclusively.

-rye


----------



## MedicPrincess (Feb 28, 2008)

I did find them.  Top Quality Gloves started manufacturing them in September 2007.  $5.99/box.

In addition to being quite a pretty pink, they ACTUALLY FIT!!  I have had such a hard time finding gloves that fit good.  Since I lost weight (100pounds and counting!), my hands have gone from a Large to an XS3/4... (not quite a Small....a little bigger then XS d/t lenght of fingers).


----------



## NJWhacker (Feb 28, 2008)

i love my personal black nitrile ones. everyone else uses the purples ones on the rig.


----------



## tydek07 (Apr 9, 2008)

Meet me under the bridge on 32nd at 2300 sharp!


----------

